# Covid19 affecting businesses



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

I noticed there are a few bakery related businesses closed permanently in my town because they can't pay their rent or believe covid19 change the way to do business and it unsustainable for them to keep going.

I was just thinking on how covid19 is going to change for future bakeries/pastry shops. Do you guys think there will be new bakery concepts on how to deal with covid19 or do you think it will be just the usual bakery operation additional to workers wearing masks/gloves and provide hand sanitizers?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

In the other Covid thread I mentioned how the term "New Normal" is repulsive to me because it implies that this is the way it's going to be from now on, the way some of our "experts" would like it to be. At some point very soon people are going to say enough! and go back to the way we have always operated. It's insane to think that everybody is going to live their life in some pseudo sanitary bubble for the rest of their lives.

At the risk of sounding mercenary, if they can't come up with a vaccine or cure about all we can do is let nature take its course.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

yeah it possible people going to say enough but everybody think differently in every situation in life such as value, moral, politics, religions, parenting styles etc... nobody in the world have the same mindset on every aspect of life ... everybody mindset is unique like a DNA, not one person is the same as another.

different type of foodservice businesses will take a hit one way or another post covid19 financially on different levels. some people who diehard fans of a certain restaurant/bakery may not go there anymore because of dine in or may just pick up food and not order their usual cocktail that they get when they dine in which will affect the restaurant bottomline

maybe people who haven't open a foodservice business yet may see an opportunity after covid19. on how to gear toward different ordering style, or eliminate dine in and just do take out/pick up to reduce unnecessary space and rent which they don't have to hire dine in servers that will also reduce salary expense greatly

or eliminate physical cash reduce cross contamination, only pay electronically or change their bakery menu that are more easily transportable


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Qwertyuiop said:


> yeah it possible people going to say enough but everybody think differently in every situation in life such as value, moral, politics, religions, parenting styles etc... nobody in the world have the same mindset on every aspect of life ... everybody mindset is unique like a DNA, not one person is the same as another.


Very true and this is why what we are doing is so dangerous. A large number of people are not capable of "critical thinking", meaning that they can't analyze what is being presented to us and put it together with what they should know to form an intelligent opinion.

In my opinion, a lot of what they are saying and how it's presented is intended to scare the hell out of people. If they just gave the facts and said this is a very bad situation and spreading rapidly so it would be best to self quarantine, nobody would do it. They have to treat people like a heard of sheep with wolves chasing them because that's the only thing they understand. But unfortunately that has consequences that will last well past when the danger is over. For many people, placing a though in their mind will be very difficult to erase. What we've been subjected to is actually brain washing and that's going to be very difficult to undo.

Just the other night I was out walking my dog and the neighbor was standing out in front of his house. We are friendly and always chatted, but this time when I got to within 20 feet of him he freaked out and said keep away. I didn't take offense at his behavior but I was taken aback by his being so over the top. So I thought that if I can't get close enough to carry on a conversation without yelling I don't want to talk to you.

My point is that this same philosophy can be used to undo the brainwashing of the "New Normal". After this is over, gloves, masks and "social distancing" will only serve to perpetuate the new phobias that customers will have. I wouldn't go out of my way to cater to these people. In time they will learn that life goes on like it used to.

So what about your business and profits? How much money do you think you can make doing only takeout? What if you own a bar? I think if you reopen as usual sales will initially be down but eventually they will return. People LIKE to eat out, and I think that's even more ingrained than New Normal brainwashing.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Qwertyuiop said:


> I noticed there are a few bakery related businesses closed permanently in my town because they can't pay their rent or believe covid19 change the way to do business and it unsustainable for them to keep going.
> 
> I was just thinking on how covid19 is going to change for future bakeries/pastry shops. Do you guys think there will be new bakery concepts on how to deal with covid19 or do you think it will be just the usual bakery operation additional to workers wearing masks/gloves and provide hand sanitizers?


I was in Hong Kong 15 years ago, food workers were wearing gloves and masks already.

My guess is there are lots of businesses just limping along that will not come back by choice.
I can see an opportunity for a counter top instant cash sanitizer, place bills on it and virus is dead.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Masks were being worn in Hong Kong and China for a long time, due in large part to their horrendous pollution problem. I've heard it said that at times you couldn't see your dog walking at the end of your leash.

US paper money is is treated with an antimicrobial at the mint. That's why health departments here won't bother you if they see you handling money then serving food. Of course that's not to say that "old money" doesn't get nasty.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

halb said:


> Masks were being worn in Hong Kong and China for a long time, due in large part to their horrendous pollution problem. I've heard it said that at times you couldn't see your dog walking at the end of your leash.
> 
> US paper money is is treated with an antimicrobial at the mint. That's why health departments here won't bother you if they see you handling money then serving food. Of course that's not to say that "old money" doesn't get nasty.


I didn't cross into china but the air in HK was fine, except for heat and humidity.


----------

